# IVF September



## MissEvers

So here we go! :wohoo:

Day 1 of Gonal F on my very first IVF cycle. 

Anyone else with me this month? X


----------



## Fern81

Hi there, I'm a few days ahead of you, and we're not doing ivf but transferring a frozen embie this time around. Transfer is tomorrow morning!!! I'm quietly FREAKING OUT. So nervous. How are you?


----------



## MissEvers

Good Luck Fern81!

How did it go? 
Had my 5 day stimms u/s today. I have 2 follies 15 and 16mm. Another U/S on Friday and ER on Monday!!


----------



## Asryellah

Hi Ladies :flower: I'm also here with my first ever round of IVF !!
Very exited :happydance:
I'm cd 10 already and been stimming since cd 2 with Menopur 225iu then on cd6 started with Orgalutran so I would not ovulate. On my first ultra on monday was 3 follies measuring 10mm and 4-5 smaller ones. Tomorrow I have second ultra and we will see what is going on!
Im expecting the collection on monday if all goes well. Just freaked out today because I had really bad ovulation cramps and bloating was even hard to walk! Then it stopped after few hours, exactly like normal ovulation just with worse pain...now im scared the Orgalutran has failed and what if I ovulated the biggest three of them? :dohh: ohh...just have to wait and be in agony...

But good luck to you and into us all September ivf' Ladies :hugs:


----------



## MissEvers

Don't panic! I've had the same! 
Just had my final scan. My 2 follies are now 18 and 21 and I'm also booked in for egg collection on Monday! 
I'm so excited.. but very nervous! Good luck xx


----------



## HopeBT

Hey ladies, I'd love to join! 
I had my FET today. I had two rounds of egg collection in June and July, but ended up with only 2 embies. We put in one today, beta is a week from today 
Fern-how are you feeling? How many did you put in? When is beta? 
Asry and Miss, best of luck ladies! Hope your egg collections will go smoothly :)


----------



## Asryellah

Ohhhh what a relief, I had not ovulated:thumbup: damn it really did feel like it! And gyn told me today that when I do the Pregnyl shot tomorrow evening then sunday might be totally the same that even walking might feel bad:wacko:
So at the moment there was 5 follies and 4/5 smaller ones that we dont know will they be ripe enough by monday. Five follies sounds so low to me as what I have read ppl are getting 12-20 follies:dohh: of course its the quality but my gyn said this is good amount and prop the age is doing the amount for me.
Miss Evers you are also on the lower side with follies, was that surprise for you?

Anyway even there are not that many eggs all I need is one good one that will be in our arms one day :cloud9: huh?!
Very exiting times! Then if they or hopefully atleast one will be good for transfer that will be on thursday. Though I only want one to be transferred even if more would be good ones too.

HopeBt, Wow you only have a week wait :thumbup: good luck :flower:


----------



## Asryellah

Hello! How are you Ladies? :flower: Miss Evers how did your appointment go?
I just got home from the clinic and everything went well. :thumbup: totally I scared for nothing I got such a good meds that I did not feel pain, only discomfort!
8 eggs was collected and tomorrow after noon I can call and ask have they survived, fertilized etc.

Ohh..I feel so good now :flower:


----------



## MissEvers

Yay Asryella!
I had my EC today. 

Only one egg collected.. waiting to find out in the morning if little one fertilised! Good luck and keep me posted! Xz


----------



## Beith

Hi ladies, mind if I join you? 
This is my second cycle of ivf, the first was in April this year but unsuccessful. 
I've been down-regulating for the past 3.5 weeks and stimming since last Thursday. Scan is tomorrow morning with EC some time next week hopefully.


----------



## MissEvers

Welcome Beith!
So I got my call today... my one and only eggie fertilised!

ET scheduled for Thursday! So excited xx


----------



## Asryellah

Great news Miss Evers:happydance::thumbup:

We are on the same schedule then :thumbup: from my 8 only two fertilized! And if they keep on growing we will also ET on thursday! 
Now I am just sooooo worried that both will stop growing. Nurse said they will call if that happens, but i can also call every day to check on them if i feel like it :) 
I think I might..check on my babies :cloud9: Oh please please...

Welcome Beith :flower: do come and tell how did your scan go! Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## MissEvers

Exciting. Let me know how it goes tomorrow. My appointment is at 12. Not sure how little embry is. Very nervous that he hasn't grown!

Beith. How did the scan go today? Xx


----------



## Beith

Scan went well, they saw 5 big follies between 9 and 10mm and 2 smaller ones. I'm back in again on Friday. 

Best of luck to you both tomorrow!


----------



## MissEvers

Amazing news. We are off to the hospital in 1 1/2 hours to see if Little embry has grown. So nervous.. ours don't call to update us ! Xx


----------



## Asryellah

I hope all went well Miss Evers ::flower: do you have progesterone to follow now?

I had my transfer today and all went smoothly. Just that the embryo is not a topgrade but it should have chances still. And the other embryo had stop growing today:cry: so we have nothing to freeze..

Now just put my hands together and pray this one will work:cloud9:


----------



## kk2003

Hi all! Can I join your group? I just started my first round of IVF, day 1 was on Sunday. Started Gonal-F on monday after appointment...lots of follicles. I have another appointment tomorrow (day 6) to check and see their progress. I am very nervous for the egg retrieval procedure. Has anyone done it? What is the recovery time? Any post-op pain? This is a crazy journey and I am glad I am not alone. Good luck to everyone!

-Katie


----------



## MissEvers

Asryellah! You transferred!!...That's great news! 
Please do not worry about the grade. Our bodies are the best incubators and work better than anything else! Sending you lots of baby dust xx

I transferred as well today! Our clinic does not call with daily updates. They believe in letting little embry sleep on day 2 and don't disturb him. This morning when they checked he was a a 6 cell grade A. When they transferred 2 hours later he was a 7 cell, so they were really happy. I've been on cyclogest since Monday. They are awful. I feel so bloated and gassy and my nipples are on fire! Sorry for TMI!
When are you testing? 28th?
Keep me updated. 

Hi Katie, welcome!
Gonal is a breeze. What are you taking with it?
Good luck on your day 6 scan. I had 3 follicles on my initial scan. Sadly only made it to 2 on day 6 and then only 1 egg on retrieval day... ER is a piece of cake. I was so worried.. but it's like being asleep. 15 minutes later I was awake and getting dressed to go home! No pain really. Just a bit crampy... and windy! &#128584;
I am so excited. All I have heard is people tell me.. "you only need one egg". That's all I had. One eggie.. and now he's in me! I am so excited! Just praying that he sticks! Xx


----------



## kk2003

Hi MissEvers!

Thanks for the quick response. Despite trying to keep it together, I'm a bit out of my comfort zone with this. 

My first scan had 14 on R and 10 on left...so 24 total! They have me on the lowest dose of gonal f at 225 units and thats it so far. I'm at high risk for hyperstimulation...which is a bit scary. I have limited to just walking, not even stretching or any activity putting me in that downward dog type position. I hoping it calms down a bit tomorrow, but doubtful. I imagine more can be better, but I would prefer quality over quality. No idea what the terms you used for egg quality...will probably refer to you all when that time comes (if it comes). 

Glad to hear the procedure was easy. I work in the hospital, but it is different when its you going under. :) I'm sure the meds will be good! Good luck on yours and I'm excited to hear the progress. How long do you wait after transfer to test for pregnancy? 
-Katie


----------



## Nolimitxox

Late joiner: I'm priming and anticipate to start stims in about a week and some. Hoping to bank some more embryos. Happy stimming ladies!


----------



## Asryellah

Welcome Newbies and best of luck for your journey :hugs:

MissEvers, yay :happydance: we are so like, I also got transferred a 7 cell embie :thumbup: yes my test date is 28.9. but as a test addict I will start first to test off Pregnyl and then just keep on going.. :haha:

KK2003, I know the "fear" of egg retreival, as this was also my first and I had heard a lots of stories from my friend of it hurting bad.
I had only 8 eggs so I was not uncomfortable even before the ER. Then 1 hr before they gave me Diapam to calm me down and then when the procedure started they just gave a lot of meds through iv and it was like a buzz I was in. It is *very *uncomfortable but I would not go as very painful. People are different and feel different, but you just need to ask for more meds if it starts hurting. It was over in 10-15 minutes, then I just hanged out in my resting room bed and ate :) and drank loads of coffee as in here you are not supposed to eat/drink 6 hrs before.
That day I took off work but did go in the next, I did get sick leave for 4 days but I actually felt so normal the next day that i did not need to stay put. On ER day I did have mild pains after the procedure, but very mild so i did not even have to take painkillers. I really hope yours will turn out as easy as ours were :hugs:


----------



## MissEvers

Good luck newbies. 

So today I am panicking. 

Last night my whole body ached. It's continued on this morning as well. I read (bloody google) that it's my immune system trying to get rid of baby embrie &#128553;
I hope not. Asryellah have you had any symptoms x


----------



## Beith

Welcome Kk & Nolimit. 
On my first cycle of ivf I transferred a day 5 blastocyst and had my official test 12 days later, but I confess I tested at home from about 5dpt (all negative). 

I had another scan this morning. My lining looks great, my right o has 2 large follicles and the left has 4 large and 1 small. I'll have another scan either Sunday or Monday and then hopefully EC mid next week. 

The last time, EC was fine, I went home and slept for the afternoon, but the following day was a little painful/tender/cramps. I was glad I wasn't in work and able to enjoy a permanent hot water bottle attached to me!


----------



## Asryellah

Beith, sounds good huh! How do you feel yourself was the amount last time around the same?

MissEvers, oh that's weird ache:shrug: did you ache all over or around uterus only? I havent had anything that I could see as symptom. Boobs ache but they started right when started taking progesterone before transfer. But nothing :shrug: maybe you are just getting a flu? Or maybe it implated? :cloud9:


----------



## MissEvers

I ache all over. I'm my joints.. I have a headache and stuffy nose. I'm thinking I might be out! But trying to stay positive xx


----------



## Asryellah

Keep your spirits up hun, i'm sure all is fine with the bean. I have read that some ppl do get feverish/flu around the time of implantation so maybe the is just what is going on. Or then just an basic fall flu found you this time..

:hugs:

I tested this morning and I cannot see Pregnyl anymore! That was quick as I remember in my IUI cycles I have had it show up even 11 days after injecting.


----------



## Beith

Asryellah, what do you use to test for pregnyl and what does it show? 

I had another scan on Friday and I'm going for EC on Tuesday so my pregnyl trigger is tonight. Looking forward to a drug-free day tomorrow!

How are the rest of you keeping?


----------



## MissEvers

Evening ladies. 

I tested yesterday and there was still a little hcg from the ovitrelle. Today it appears to have gone. 

I was advised to use £1 store pregnancy tests to determine if the hcg has left the system. Yesterday there was a faint line. Today there wasn't .. no no hcg left in me. 

Hopefully that will change and will reappear for my test next Thursday xx


----------



## Asryellah

Miss Evers, let's keep our fingers and all limbs crossed we both get those II-lines on thursday :cloud9:
I also use those cheapies i've bought from eBay, you get a 20/30 pack for 5.
Do you have any symptoms? I only have really achy boobs, but mostly just due to progesterone.

Beith, as you probably already got it, Pregnyl and Ovitrelle (or any trigger shot) has hCg on it so if you test today you will get a strong positive on pregnancy test. Thats why we test it out that we know if/when there comes another line it is from the baby and not the trigger shot.
Good luck for tomorrow !!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kk2003

Hi all,

Sounds like everyone is on the road to positive results! I hope to hear from you all about those soon. Good luck! 

Thank you for the advice on the ER! I really have little knowledge on what to expect, but it seems not too bad. The med they will give me is pretty strong, so I doubt I will remember anything at all. Sounds like recovery is fairly quick too.

So far so good for use. I had an appointment Friday then again today. Estradiol is rising appropriately, and i have quite a few eggs on both sides (maybe like 10-15 total?). Biggest one today was 16mm. I will be going in Wednesday for another follow up ultrasound/lab draw. I'm thinking ER will be Thursday or Friday, but I'm hoping Friday so I have the weekend to relax. 

After the trigger shot, do they recommend testing out for HCG? I'm not really into pregnancy self testing due to 4 years of disappointment. I might just wait for the blood test 10-14 days after reimplantation. What is everyones thoughts on this? 

Good luck again to everyone! 
-Katie


----------



## Asryellah

kk2003 wow you do have a good bunch of eggies there :thumbup: let us know after your scan when the ER will be. So exiting!!!
No, they do not advise to test out trigger. This is just something we do on our own, for the impatient ones. It is good you have will power to wait untill the test, at least you will be PUPO for longer :hugs:

I tested this morning again, and the eBay test is negative but then I took this other cheapy test too and it had a second line on it almost immediately. But as I have not tested with that one from the start, that totally might still be from Pregnyl it is only 10 days now from trigger. I will upload photo to my journal if you want to check the pics (journal in my siggy)

I found this good list in one IVF chat:
A Day-by-Day Look at an IVF (in vitro fertilization) Two Week Wait

Cycle Day	Event	Additional Information
12	hCG trigger injection for ovulation induction	
13	(waiting)	the time between trigger and retrieval is approximately 36 hours
14	Retrieval	Ovulation;
start of luteal phase
15	24-hour fertilization report	
16	(waiting)	
17	3-day transfer	
18	(waiting)	1dp3dt
19	5-day transfer	2dp3dt
20	(waiting)	3dp3dt;
1dp5dt;
Normal human embryos hatch and implant 5 - 7 days after fertilization.
21	(waiting)	4dp3dt;
2dp5dt
22	10 days past trigger (the last day any hCG from the trigger shot should be in your system).	5dp3dt;
3dp5dt
23	Start HPTs today, using your first morning pee (hCG is present in urine in the highest concentration first thing in the morning).	6dp3dt;
4dp5dt
24	POAS (pee on a stick!)	7dp3dt;
5dp5dt
25	POAS	8dp3dt;
6dp5dt
26	POAS	9dp3dt;
7dp5dt
27	POAS	10dp3dt;
8dp5dt
28	Official Quantitative hCG Blood Test
(This is done at your doctor's office or a lab.)	11dp3dt;
9dp5dt;
Missed period (+) or beginning of period (-).


----------



## kk2003

Thanks for that great info! I am not looking forward to any waiting at all after the ER, as it seems as though it takes forever! I hope to keep busy during that time. 

My ovaries feel SO heavy today and my boobs are SO sore. I will be happy when this ER takes place to relieve the pressure. Thanks for your encouragement, ladies! I wish I had the strength to test everyday, but honestly it brings me down everytime...so my method is avoid and hope. :) Hopefully it works for me this time. I am tempted to POAS after the trigger to to see what those two lines look like! I have never done a trigger shot in the past IUIs. :) Good luck and i'll update you all tomorrow. 

-Katie


----------



## Beith

I had my ER this morning and despite draining all the follicles, they only got 2 eggs. I know we only need one but I can't help feeling disappointed with the low number. We got 5 the last round. I have everything crossed that they will both fertilise and develop.


----------



## Nolimitxox

I'm sorry to hear that news beith. I wonder why the sudden change. I hope for great fertlization too!!!


----------



## kk2003

Beith,

Good luck! It only takes one, but I hope they both fertilize for you!!!:thumbup:


----------



## kk2003

Beith,
Forgot to ask, how are you feeling otherwise? Recovering ok?


----------



## MissEvers

Hi Beith. Glad your feeling ok from the ER. 

Please try not to feel disheartened. I know it's easier said than done. 
I only had two follicles to be drained and they only managed to get one little embry. He is currently nestled inside me.. and I'm in the two week wait. &#55357;&#56833;
Keep positive xx


----------



## Asryellah

Beith, sorry you feel disappointed :hugs: lets pray those two will fertilize and both will one day be in your arms :cloud9:


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi all! I start stims (and antibiotics, and prescription folic acid, and baby aspirin...) on Sunday - eek!

It's happening! Glad to have some ladies to go through this cycle with! First time IVF here. We are doing PGS and a FET 6-8 weeks after retrieval (hopefully)!

A little nervous because my RE said today during my ultrasound "I hope that right ovary cooperates...it's down below your uterus right now and if I can't get to it I can't retrieve those eggs. I don't want to skewer any of your organs! But I should be able to move it around". Umm...ok?!?


----------



## Nolimitxox

I wouldn't worry about any talk right now. So much can and will change between now and retrieval it's impossible to say what will happen. I think your doctor was just trying to lighten the mood. :) ovaries are very buoyant, I bet by the time stimming starts to happen they'll swell up and be easily accessible. Don't even sweat it right now.


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks nolimit! That makes me feel a lot better! On my clomid cycles my OB never said anything about my ovary being in a weird position so hopefully it's just because of the anovulatory birth control cycle! :)


----------



## Beith

Thanks for all your comments, was quite sore yesterday after EC but made it into work today so it's definitely not too bad. Got great news that both eggs fertilised so fingers crossed that they both develop nicely. Won't hear any more updates until Friday / day 3.


----------



## Asryellah

Great news Beith :happydance: will you transfer on day 3?


----------



## Beith

If one is clearly stronger on day 3 we'll transfer that day, if not, we'll wait til day 5.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Amazing news! Best you could have had!


----------



## MissEvers

Congratulations Beith!

This is wonderful news! please keep us posted on little embys progress. 

Asryellah, how's the tww going for you? Any symptoms to report? Xx


----------



## kk2003

Beith- That is great news! I'm glad you are feeling better too. Keep us updated on those two little guys.

Ask4joy-Good luck. Everyday is something different when you walk into that clinic. Just take it one visit at a time. 

I had another appointment today (day 11). About 20 follicles, and I can feel them. They feel heavy and I'm very tired today as well. Next appointment friday. No labs back yet, but hopefully they will call with the update. Sounds like ER is more probable on Saturday or Sunday. I hope those follicles actually have some quality eggs. The wait continues...:coffee::wacko:

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE! 
-Katie


----------



## kk2003

Question for all you ladies who have done IVF:

What is your exercise restriction recommended by your physicians? I am restricted right now before retrieval, but I was wondering what it was post-op from ER and post-transfer? Thanks ladies! -K


----------



## MissEvers

Hi Katie,
Mine advised against any strenuous exercises or lifting. 
20 follicles is good. My mum always says take it easy and listen to your body when you need to rest. I have never felt exhaustion like it... howeve I am now 1 week through my 2ww and feel much better now. X


----------



## Asryellah

Katie - wow nice job with 20 :happydance: i was advised before ER to not excersise too exessively and after ER to take 5 days without any, just like walking with the dog etc





MissEvers said:


> Congratulations Beith!
> 
> This is wonderful news! please keep us posted on little embys progress.
> 
> Asryellah, how's the tww going for you? Any symptoms to report? Xx

Hi Miss E! Have you been testing? I have to say i am cautiously optimistic now as this morning the tests have started getting stronger :cloud9:
OMG.. i really need to keep my calm and see what tomorrow brings but i do not think Pregnyl van disappear and then just come back again.
I havent had really symptoms, only boobs hurt since starting progesterone. But 2 days ago i noticed my cm has a very sweet scent ..sorry yli.. but its not bad, sweet. I do not remember that from other pregnancys.
You? Symptoms?


----------



## MissEvers

Morning ladies! I havent tested since I had my last negative a few days ago. I have been on night shifts so it has been difficult to test at the right time. I finished my last night shift this morning.. so will test tomorrow morning. 

No real symptoms. I did have really sore boobies from the trigger.. but they feel fine now. Yesterday was 6dp3dt for me. I finished work at 8am and I woke up at midday wet through covered in sweat! I wasn't hot... yesterday afternoon I started having af style cramps until early this morning and now nothing again. I'm ever usually get hot flashes or af pain prior to my period so who knows what was going on yesterday!! Test is next Thursday, however AF due Sunday. So let's see!! 

Keep me posted xx


----------



## kk2003

Thanks for the info about exercise! I couldn't work out now even if I wanted to...i'm so tired! Hopefully only two more days with injections and Friday trigger. 20 follis is a lot! I hope these result in a few with quality eggs as well. I guess that is the big question for us, as i have had no problem with response in any medication I have taken in the past. I'll keep you guys updated.

Good luck to you ladies in the 2WW. It is always the worst. Seems a bit shorter though after transfer? How long do you all wait post transfer to test with blood? 
-Katie


----------



## Asryellah

Katie, usually the blood tests are 2 weeks after the transfer. I was asked do I want a blood test, or I could just test at home. And I didn't feel like I need to pay for the bloods as I can get an answer with HPT's also. So I was advised to call when / what the tests tell me.

And guess what CB digital told me this morning...
:cloud9:
Pregnant 1-2, I got pics in my journal if you like to check the stick progress ;)

:wohoo:
It is so hard to believe..and those mc's give its own shadow of worry to me. But cautiously optimistic now :cloud9:

Now I need more buddies to join me! Miss Evers, when are you planning to test next?
:dust:


----------



## MissEvers

Yeeehaaa!! That's great news! Congratulations!!

So.. I tested this morning on a 10mui and have the faintest line!!

Trying so hard not to get evicted as it came up after 5 mins and hoping it's not evap!

Will test again tomorrow to see. My test isn't a due for another 6 days. We don't have bloods here. Just a home test at 14 days then a scan the week after. Xx


----------



## Asryellah

:yipee: great news Miss E :yippee: I'm sure you'll get :bfp: tomorrow or sunday the latest :thumbup:
My actual test day is also in six days :haha: just an inpatient one here..

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Beith

Yay! Congratulations, delighted for both of you! 

As for me, today is day 3 and I got a phone all this morning to say one of the embies is a 9 cell, grade 1 quality and the second one is a 6 cell, fair quality. We're going to transfer them both today!


----------



## Asryellah

Good Luck Beith :hugs: sounds perfect!! :yellow::yellow:


----------



## Ask4joy

Good luck Beith!!!


----------



## MissEvers

Thanks Asryellah!

That's amazing Beith. Sending you lots of good vibes xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies may I join? I have been kinda stalking the threads and decided to go ahead and post. Congrats on those recent BFP and those that are transferring good luck, and those getting started it will go by quick!


----------



## kk2003

Congrats ladies! All good new from all of you. Keep us updated on the pregnancy test progression as well. :) 

All good today with me, got a good amount of follicles >20mm. Sunday is the ER. Wish me luck! We will find out Monday how the eggs are and if they fertilized. 

They also don't me now working out unless its walking/swimming until they tell me. They follow up at the clinic for 8 weeks after transfer if the pregnancy test is positive. 

Hope you all have a great weekend!
-katie


----------



## Asryellah

Welcome Sweetness :flower:

You all have a fab weekend! Enjoy your :wine: while you still can :winkwink:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Asryellah said:


> Welcome Sweetness :flower:
> 
> You all have a fab weekend! Enjoy your :wine: while you still can :winkwink:

Thanks so much! I am currently 1dp6dt FET. I am just patiently awaiting this wait :wacko:


----------



## kk2003

Welcome Sweetness! Good luck to you!


----------



## MissEvers

Welcome sweetness. Sending you lots of good luck wishes xx


----------



## Ask4joy

Welcome sweetness! FX for you!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks ladies I appreciate it! Super nervous, so hard not to think about every little cramp etc.


----------



## Asryellah

I have to say i hardly have any symptoms anymore, boobs look bit Nigerian but they are not sore anymore. So basically nothing exept for thirst :shrug:
I will call on monday and ask should i come for a beta...


----------



## Sweetness_87

Asryellah said:


> I have to say i hardly have any symptoms anymore, boobs look bit Nigerian but they are not sore anymore. So basically nothing exept for thirst :shrug:
> I will call on monday and ask should i come for a beta...

How many days post are you, and did you transfer 1 or 2 ?


----------



## MissEvers

I have no real symptoms either asryellah. 

My HPT are not getting much darker either, so I'm starting to panic x


----------



## Ask4joy

Hoping for the best for those of you waiting for betas!

Started stims this morning...2 injections down! :happydance:


----------



## Sweetness_87

MIss- How many days post transfer are you? And sometimes are eyes play tricks. I feel like the harder we look the more faint the line but the quicker the glance the darker the line. It is a terrible wait :wacko:

ask- thats exciting!


----------



## MissEvers

Im 10DP3DT today. 

Feeling meh!! Popped a little picture below for you to have a little nosey at. 

How are you finding them ask? What are you taking? Xx

https://s50.photobucket.com/user/MissEvers/media/IMG_4401_zps8wx11qd9.jpg.html


----------



## MissEvers

https://s50.photobucket.com/user/MissEvers/media/IMG_4401_zps8wx11qd9.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Ask4joy

That line is definitely progressing MissE! Congrats!!

Injections this morning were so much easier than I anticipated, DH did them but I iced a few mins before and barely felt a thing! I'm on 300 IU Follistim and 20 IU low dose hcg. Will add Ganirelix around day 5 or so most likely.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Miss- That is def darker!!! I am sure it will get a lot darker before too long. 

Ask- injections are not too bad when I was doing a fresh I was up to 3 different shots a day! It becomes second nature. 

Afm- I am 3dp6dt I did take a test, looks like an small line but im chalking it up to the blue dye test (i never use but my mom bought it for me) and I had 5,000 units of hcg on sept 15 so who knows could be that too. Just HATE this wait.


----------



## Asryellah

Sweetness_87 said:


> Asryellah said:
> 
> 
> I have to say i hardly have any symptoms anymore, boobs look bit Nigerian but they are not sore anymore. So basically nothing exept for thirst :shrug:
> I will call on monday and ask should i come for a beta...
> 
> How many days post are you, and did you transfer 1 or 2 ?Click to expand...

Holy shit, boobs look Nigerian :haha: freaking predictive text :haha: I ment, boobs look bigger!! :dohh:
I'm today 13 dpo or 10dp3dt and only one transferred as others did not make it (from 8)

Miss E, I cannot open your link :growlmad: frustrating, but if lines are getting stronger :happydance: yayyyyyy:happydance::thumbup:
I still dont have symptoms and I am bit worried.. I def need to go for a beta..


----------



## Sweetness_87

Asry- lol I knew what you meant.


----------



## kk2003

Hi Ladies,

RE done this AM. They retrieved 20 eggs. Not sure of quality quite yet, they said they would call tomorrow sometime. I'm a little sore but not as bad as I was expecting. Took a nice long nap today and just hanging out now enjoying some TV with the hubby. 

MissEvers- I can't see the lines but I'm sure everything will be great. when do you get your blood test? 

Have a good Monday everyone! 
-Katie


----------



## Asryellah

I think I am out :cry::cry::cry::cry:
This morning tests barely had anything on them!!:cry::cry::cry:

Up untill yesterday they got stronger, today ....so faint :cry:

I have left a message at my clinic to call me back and I want a beta hcg. 
I wish I could be at home and just bawl my eyes out and not at work.


----------



## MissEvers

Ask - I'm glad the injections are going well. I used numbing cream on mine as I hate needles! Wasn't too bad to be honest.. I think the build up is worse than the prick! 

Katie, thats a great retreival! I'm glad it wasn't too bad for you. Fingers crossed for fertilisation. Keep us updated! Sadly we don't have bloods. We are given a HPT to do on Thursday and then if that's positive, I will have a scan the week after. 

Asryellah- You're not out until the ugly witch rears her head. Keep positive. I'm not testing until I have to do my HPT on Thursday as I'm scared it's not stuck as I have near to zero symptoms. Just a constant headache. Sending you lots of baby wishes xx


----------



## Beith

Asryellah, don't let a test get you down, you're not out until AF shows; it could have been very diluted or a faulty test. 
I hope your clinic can get you a blood test soon. 

I am only 3dp3dt today and don't really have any symptoms. Cramps the last few days but I think they were a result of all the poking and prodding of last week's procedures. Mild constipation too but haven't had any of the progesterone side effects I had in my first cycle yet.


----------



## kk2003

Asryellah,

Don't let those cheap strips get you down ok?! I don't trust them fully, and I have read a lot of research on them (and despite what they say on the box) and don't think they are as accurate as you would hope. Plus, you are still early out. The advised me not to do them at all because even 10 days after transfer is still really early. The only thing I trust is a serious case of AF or a blood test. If I don't have either one of those, I wouldn't put salt in those things. My mom didn't have a positive even at the hospital with my sister until 6-7 weeks! They kept sending her home saying she was crazy because their urine tests were coming back negative. She finally got a blood test and it was positive. Granted this was in 1990, but still. Don't give up hope!! This is why I hate those tests so much. 

Many factors could have been at play, including concentrated versus dilute urine, time of day, etc. Keep the faith my friend! Also, symptoms this early are difficult to detect. Some people have different symptoms for each of their pregnancies too. After all this time trying (4 years) I don't even bother with symptoms. Especially with all the meds we are on!! Keep going and don't give up hope! I'm sure we all wish we could give you a big hug and tell you we know how if feels. 

Ask4joy- the injections aren't as bad as we get ourselves all rev'd up about. What I do when I'm doing them to others/myself, is make sure I have the tissue firm in my hand (kinda pooched out) and gently scratch the skin a little close to the site where I will be injecting. The needle is so small and the nerves on your stomach are more spread apart then your hands/feet/face, that you wont feel it at all. It works for me! Also, the anticipation is way worse then the actual injection. I totally understand as I HATE needles. :wacko:

Good luck everyone else! I'm feeling better today although still kind of full feeling. I had a long good sleep last night too! I did like my hubby taking care of me yesterday though!! :thumbup:

-Katie


----------



## Asryellah

Thank you all for your such kind words :hugs::kiss: I know you all know how it feels. How sad that is to say it. We all deserve a sticky bean. :hugs:

After 4 years, I thought this is it now, but sadly things seem bad :cry:
I went for beta today and will get results tomorrow afternoon. I do believe I'm out, even though there could be number of things resulting to fainting, but for bfp to come up for several days - and then disappear - has happened to me before. I believe this has been a chemical pregnancy.

Trying to find a silver lining is that, well something tried to happen. And another is better now than later.

Sorry for being all about myself.

I hope you all have better results :thumbup:


----------



## Nolimitxox

I'm sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## kk2003

Asryellah,
I'm so sorry! Try to sleep well tonight and think about something else (even though that is a nearly impossible task)! 

Update- Clinic just called me. <24 hours out, of the 20 eggs: 3 were not mature enough, 13 had a polar body but have not fertilized yet, and 4 fertilized. They are going to keep the 13 and hope they fertilize. They will update me tomorrow on the 13. Has anyone had this happen where they wait for the others? 
-K


----------



## Nolimitxox

kk2003 said:


> Asryellah,
> I'm so sorry! Try to sleep well tonight and think about something else (even though that is a nearly impossible task)!
> 
> Update- Clinic just called me. <24 hours out, of the 20 eggs: 3 were not mature enough, 13 had a polar body but have not fertilized yet, and 4 fertilized. They are going to keep the 13 and hope they fertilize. They will update me tomorrow on the 13. Has anyone had this happen where they wait for the others?
> -K

Hmmm. Are you using icsi?


----------



## kk2003

No i don't think so.


----------



## Asryellah

Well, beta hcg 4.0 :cry:
I believe they take everything below 5 a "not pregnant" I did get a faint line in hpt this morning. Quite funny they can pick up such low notes :wacko:
Anyway, I haven't received a call from the clinic I just looked that up from online service. So I do not know how to proceed, should I stop progesterone now? I assume so.

How is everyone else doing? :)


----------



## kk2003

A-
I'm so so so sorry. I wish I could say something to make you feel better, but I don't know if words can. :( -K


----------



## Ask4joy

I'm so sorry Asry. :hugs: I've had 3 chemicals myself and they are so heartbreaking. I was getting a faint positive when my hcg was only 7. And another time my beta was "negative" (they didn't give me a number just said negative) and I had a faint line the same day as the beta that faded out over the next couple days. Some of these tests are really sensitive. Did you do PGS/PGD?

Day 3 of stims here. My ovaries were going crazy yesterday afternoon/evening. Not feeling much today but the day is young! First follicle count and bloodwork is Thursday.


----------



## MissEvers

Oh Asryellah I am so sorry to hear that sweet. Mine too have been getting lighter over the last two days. Trying to keep positive, but think it's a chemical. No symptoms. No AF. Feeling pretty rubbish. Official test Thursday so I'll know for certain x


----------



## Asryellah

Thank you lovely supportive Ladies :hugs: I hope you will bring good news to this thread! ::thumbup: we need some BFPs here!

Like my doctor said a silver lining for this one too, atleast something tried to happen. She prescribed me now DHEA which is "youth hormone" and widely in use in US with IVF. I do not know will we get funds to go for second IVF but I can use that anyway.

Ask - sorry whats PGD? 
Kk - any news?
Miss Evers - i'm keeping all my limbs crossed your BFP is about to be legit in two days


----------



## kk2003

A- It is nice to find something positive out of everything. I always try to think that when each cycle ends in BFN. I'm sorry. My silver lining is working out hard again and a glass of wine at dinner.:(

So far so good for us. 6 eggs fertilized out of the 17, 35%. Not great but not bad. Sounds like the eggs are good quality, but the sperm aren't getting in. (DH won't like that :dohh:) Day2: Of the 6, 5 are 4-cell, 1 is grade 4 (excellent) and 4 are grade 3 (good). 1 is 2-cell, grade 3. 

So it sounds like we finally have a bit of resolve of what is happening (since the only issue so far is DH having on the slower side forward motility). After decapitation they are good (90%), but the aren't getting into my ft. knox egg. If we do IVF again, we will do ICSI. 
Wish us luck and i'll keep y'all updated.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## MissEvers

Thanks asryellah. I'll keep you posted. I took DHEA. I also took 300mg of coenzymeQ10 soft gels. I swear it's the only reason I got as far as I did. I ordered them from a health store online as we too only get one shot of funded fertility treatment. 

KK. Try not to be disheartened. Easier said than done I know. We only managed 1 egg at retreival and currently I believe he is still in my tummy. Keep positive. All will come good. 

Good luck to all you other lovely ladies xx


----------



## Ask4joy

MissE - holding out hope for you! 

KK - you have 6 embies growing! Yay!

Asry - PGS is preimplantation genetic screening and PGD is preimplantation genetic diagnosis. I am going PGS b/c both my husband and I have chromosomal abnormalities and I've had 3 CPs. They will test the embryos to look for ones that are chromosomally normal to transfer. By the time we are 35 about 50% of our eggs are abnormal simply due to age alone. It's additional $4000 (plus $1500 for ICSI and $1000 for freezing) and we are paying out of pocket. This better work!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Starting meds tonight!


----------



## Ask4joy

Yay nolimit! I'm on day 3!


----------



## Asryellah

MissEvers said:


> Thanks asryellah. I'll keep you posted. I took DHEA. I also took 300mg of coenzymeQ10 soft gels. I swear it's the only reason I got as far as I did. I ordered them from a health store online as we too only get one shot of funded fertility treatment.
> 
> KK. Try not to be disheartened. Easier said than done I know. We only managed 1 egg at retreival and currently I believe he is still in my tummy. Keep positive. All will come good.
> 
> Good luck to all you other lovely ladies xx

Good to know!! Did you have any side affects from DHEA? I also read lots of success stories of conceiving naturally with DHEA with this "older age". My Dr prescribed 2x25mg per day. 
So tomorrow is the day!! Will you get beta?

Ask - ok, no we did not do that. That is yes an option but terribly costly yes :nope: I will give a shot for DHEA as it is supposed to bring "youth" to your egg quality. I dont know if we are going to be able to go to 2nd Ivf. If not naturally it is, untill xxxxx...
I know we are so lucky to have one beautiful boy :cloud9: I would just love him to have a sibling :hugs: 

Good luck to you all, I will stalk this thread if you dont mind even I'm totally out already.


----------



## Ask4joy

Yes please stay Asry! Do you have any frozen embryos / will you be doing a FET anytime soon? Or would you have to cycle again?

Day 4 for me and starting to feel really bloated and crampy. DH thinks it's just the Mexican we had last night...I think it's probably a combo.


----------



## kk2003

Clinic called. good and bad news:
3 eggs are 8/7 cells good quality
2 are still 4 cell and 1 is 3 cell. 

I don't know if those 3 will progress anymore but I can continue to hope and pray. Transfer scheduled for friday. Wish me luck ladies. Now here comes more waiting... :):coffee:

-K


----------



## MissEvers

Thanks Asryellah. Please don't go anywhere and keep us updated. I had no side effects to the DHEA. I took them twice a day and swear that's the only reason our little egg did so well as it did. I did stop taking them prior to the IVF though as I was uncertain if it would interfere. 

I'm having my official test tomorrow morning and then a scan next week. I have been experiencing right handed side pain and hip pain to the right side for a few days. I'm petrified he's turned ectopic. 

Ask- how's the treatment going? Are you feeling horrendously bloated yet!

K - Good luck with the transfer xx


----------



## Ask4joy

MissE - hoping for good news tomorrow! Yes I'm pretty bloated today (day 4) and starting to feel crampy and achy pretty much constantly. Not too bad though. 

KK - yay for 3 good eggs! Hoping the others catch up!


----------



## kk2003

Ask- I was bloated most of those two weeks up to RE and then crazy bloated after. It is FINALLY starting to go down to normal. Still in mild pain every now and then. What got me about a week into the shots was how tired i was...like all the time despite sleeping well.

MissEvers-Oh wow I am so nervous/excited for you! I hope that twinge is just a little bit of from other things resting out and getting back to normal from the RE. Let us know!!!!

Nervous about those eggies. I hope they grow. I hope all is good with transfer and attachment. One can only pray at this point...its out of our hands. 
-K


----------



## Nolimitxox

Good luck!!! I hope they make it <3


----------



## HopeBT

Miss- when I got my BFP, I also had very severe one sided pain on the left for days, and I was so scared too, thinking it might have turned ectopic. Those few days waiting for the scan was a torture! The day finally came and doc said baby attached at the right spot, not ectopic. So I think one sided pain is common in early pregnancy. I understand you are really worried (I was running around like a mad woman) but try to take a deep breath and have faith. I hope everything turns out great for you hun. Fingers crossed tightly for the beta and scan :cloud9:



MissEvers said:


> Thanks Asryellah. Please don't go anywhere and keep us updated. I had no side effects to the DHEA. I took them twice a day and swear that's the only reason our little egg did so well as it did. I did stop taking them prior to the IVF though as I was uncertain if it would interfere.
> 
> I'm having my official test tomorrow morning and then a scan next week. I have been experiencing right handed side pain and hip pain to the right side for a few days. I'm petrified he's turned ectopic.
> 
> Ask- how's the treatment going? Are you feeling horrendously bloated yet!
> 
> K - Good luck with the transfer xx


----------



## Asryellah

Came to check in if Miss E. had any news :thumbup: can't wait!
But thats good if you did not have any other side affects from DHEA, as I have read for some it gives acne etc. 

Katie - good luck for tomorrow transfer :hugs:

anyone else on tww yet?
:dust::dust:


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies...just had my day 5 ultrasound. Looks like I'm a slow grower. They measured 11 follicles between 5-8mm. I go back on Saturday. The nurse said it's okay that they are small right now. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## kk2003

Ask-
I went in on day 6 for an ultrasound, and I had over 8 follicles and those 8 were 9mm. I don't think you are way off. I ended having 20 (17/20 were mature) at the RE, so there were more in there that were smaller he didn't record. Day 11 I had a bunch between 6-16mm. I was a good responder with a lot of follicles/eggs, so it seems you are on track with that I had. I wouldn't worry! It takes a half cycle for this little guys to grow, just like it would if you were ovulating normally without meds. -K

p.s. I write all this data down each visit in an excel sheet, with meds, clinic visit details and lab results. Kinda Type A, but its good to have that data if/when there are future IVF cycles. Also it helps me keep track of all the meds/doses. Good luck!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks KK! Hoping to see some progression on Saturday. Even on clomid I was a slower responder...I'd ovulate around cd 18-20. Naturally I ovulate cd 16-18 so I've never been quick to mature follicles. Slow and steady wins the race...? :)


----------



## MissEvers

Evening ladies. 

So I tested this morning and got a positive on a CB. Picture link below. Our facility don't do betas! So I have to wait until 18th October for a scan! All this waiting! 

I'm so clueless. I'm technically 17dpo today. I'm uncertain when I know if he sticks. Will I bleed? 

Ask - please don't panic. They will give you maybe a few extra days of Simms. 

K and asryellah. Hope you and everyone else is ok xx

https://s50.photobucket.com/user/MissEvers/media/IMG_4449_zpsijb7obub.jpg.html?filters[user]=146845066&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0


----------



## Asryellah

:happydance: CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: Miss E :hugs:
How wonderful!!

Howcome they dont do betas? Can you go somewhere else and pay if you wish to have it?


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats MissE!!! That's wonderful!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Congrats exciting!


----------



## Beith

Congrats MissE, sounds really promising. 
I had been trying to hold out until next week to start testing but I gave in and tested this morning- 7dp3dt and no surprises it was BFN. Since then, however I have had strange cramps that seem much lower than usual- more like in my cervix than in my uterus. Also (tmi warning &#9888;&#65039; )- had a lot of white discharge this morning that looked like fresh crinone. As I haven't had too much crinone discharge, I'm hoping everything's not blocked by it and that it will still do it's magic if there's anything left to do. 
The TWW is killing me at this point. Sometimes I feel really positive but then a lot of the time I'm convinced it hasn't worked again. &#128577;


----------



## Ask4joy

It's still early Beith! The cramping sounds promising!


----------



## kk2003

MissE-CONGRATS!! That is so exciting!! :happydance:

Beith- Don't loose faith yet! It is still early. :) 

Update for us: Transfer was this am. It went well, however I was emotional (thank God my DH was able to come). A lot to take in when they update on progress of the eggs plus the transfer of one. Looks like only one made it to blastocyst and one is almost there. They think it will progress by tomorrow to freeze for later. I hope it make it until tomorrow. 

Otherwise, everything is going great. :thumbup: Everything looked good with uterus and ovaries looked good (no fluid around- increase risk for OHSS). I'm trying to be excited, but it is a little disappointing the other guys didn't make it through today. Makes me a bit sad. Thanks for reading/listening ladies!
-K


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats on your transfer KK! This is such an emotional journey. It's okay to feel sad. Feels like we are holding our breath every step of the way waiting to be filled with joy or to have our hearts broken. Hoping your other embie makes it!


----------



## MissEvers

Sorry ladies. Back on night shifts!

Thank you for your kind words. I am very nervous. Lots of cramps and back pain today. I'm hoping this is normal. 

Be patient Beith. I had cramping from about the same time as you. 

KK how are you feeling after the transfer. Let the TWW commence! Xx


----------



## kk2003

MissE-
I feel pretty good! Energy is good and I got my good cry out of the way..so thats over! :thumbup::wacko:

I'm happy that there are no more visits/blood draws/meds/injections (minus progesterone) for the next couple weeks! A little sore still probably from today and the retrieval, but good otherwise! 

Ask-Thanks for your kind words. My DH was wondering why I was sad...and I couldn't explain it. I'm not 100% sad, but its a mix of happy, sad, and the unknown. Sometimes its hard to put into words. 
-K


----------



## Ask4joy

Today's bloodwork and ultrasound were encouraging! Estradiol was over 1200 today (day 7 of stims) and I have around 25 follicles (a lot of little ones that will hopefully catch up in time). RE decreased my Follistim dose and I'm to start Ganirelix tomorrow.


----------



## Ask4joy

Double post - oops!


----------



## kk2003

That sounds great! Keep it up! How are you feeling? -K


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks K! Emotionally - good! Physically - sore and swollen! 

How are you doing?


----------



## kk2003

Ask-

Isn't it so fun?! (sarcastic...) I had no idea how tired I would be with those meds. I am currently in my Master's program (2 actually) and I am so behind! I am finally feeling "normal" to get my butt in gear. If we do this again, I will not be in school! 
Glad you are emotionally good! That's great. It is such a roller coaster. I felt like every time I went to the office, something new was thrown at me. It's hard to process it all. 

I am doing well today. I think I had cramping last night a bit...it is hard to tell since I was half dreaming half awake, but it reminded me of when I get woken up by it during menses. I hope that is a good sign. Kinda did a random pee on a stick this am and it was faint, but I assume it was the trigger shot. Today is 10 days past that. I didn't test it out, but I just did a spot check for fun. 
Hope everyone else is doing well!! It is nice to have you ladies around for a sounding board, cheer squad and advice. Hope you all have a great day/week! -K


----------



## Ask4joy

So fun! *eye roll* My shots hurt more than usual this morning...I think I'm just getting really swollen and tender. Then I saw October is pregnancy and infant loss awareness month this morning and have been pretty tearfull this morning thinking about our journey and losses.

Hoping that line starts to darken for you! Cramping is a good sign! Since we are doing PGS my FET won't be until November or December so I don't be POAS for awhile. 

There's absolutely no way I could have done this during my Master's program! You are a champ! I actually left my job a few months ago to start this process. We know I will be staying home with future babes and decided it was best to stop working now. I was commuting nearly 3 hours a day! 

FX for you!


----------



## kk2003

Ask-
Wow! I totally get that completely. Quitting is hard to do, but I don't know if I could have done this during a job. Next time we do IVF (if, i guess), I will do it after the semester is almost over or completely over. It is not easy. I did think ahead and rush to finish a bunch of stuff ahead of time, and these two weeks were magically easier! (Thank you God!) I was not anticipating that. I have to say doing a test with some pain meds on board was not fun, but I did fine on it! LOL! 

I think it is kinda nice you are getting a break before the transfer. It seems that you can completely recover and feel renewed. That commute also sounds terrible! You wouldn't have any time for fertility! Part of the reason why we waited so long for this is so I could quit my job to and start school. I go to work at 6:30am, so that wouldn't work to well for fertility. "Hey job by the way, I will be randomly late for a month". Yeah that wouldn't work.

I didn't realize October was pregnancy and infant loss. Wow...the timing huh? These meds make us emotional too, so that doesn't help! I cried this morning when I heard about Las Vegas. Anyway..keep me updated on your progress! I'm excited/nervous for you! -K


----------



## Beith

Hi girls,
I have been POAS the last few days and all BFN. Have had a headache since yesterday morning which is my usual sign of AF approaching. I'm really not feeling hopeful anymore. My blood test is this Thursday 13dp3dt but as I'm bfn up until now at 11dp3dt, I'm feeling more and more that it really hasn't worked. I had a few specks of red blood last night when I wiped which is unusual for me as I usually start with brown. And there's been nothing since which is good. Do you think it could be implantation spotting as late as 10dp3dt? Or maybe it was just irritation from the crinone.


----------



## kk2003

Beith-
Don't stop being hopeful! It's not done until it's done. I'm so sorry though! I know the feeling, but it is more intense after an IVF cycle with all we have gone through. All I can say is don't give up yet! -K


----------



## Ask4joy

Keeping hope alive for you, Beith! You could have a late implanter!

K - yes leaving my job was hard to do but definitely the right decision. I've spent the last 12 years as an early childhood teacher and loved it but the last few years with the commute and all the fertility stuff was starting to wear on me. I'm way more relaxed now! Which is what I need for this IVF stuff!

Scan this morning went well. Doc said everything looks "awesome"! She saw about 10 big follicles and a lot of smaller ones that they may or may not get a mature egg out of. I go back to tomorrow morning and estimated retrieval is Friday!


----------



## kk2003

Ask-
That sounds great!! Hope it continues to go well. That is exciting that the retrieval might be friday. Keep us updated. I agree about the job thing. I am a lot more relaxed. We were having issues trying as well with me working, always missing each other it seemed. 

How is everyone else doing today? Any more updates? 

I'm pretty good today. I had MASSIVE and LONG cramp last night. It was totally weird. It was really painful and out of nowhere right when I was laying down in bed getting ready to sleep. I hope that is a good sign?? 

The wait continues..:coffee:
-K


----------



## MissEvers

Hi ladies, Sorry have been absent the last few days. Just done 6 12 hour night shifts.. so been a bit of a recluse. 

Glad to hear you are all progressing well. 

K - How are you feeling now? Have you POAS anymore since your faint line?

Ask - Great news about those follies! I have everything crossed for a positive ER. Please let us know how it goes! 

Beith - please be positive. I was told by my consultant that implantation can occur anywhere between 6-12 days after 3 day ET. I'm being super positive and going with a late sticker! 

I'm off on holiday/vacation tomorrow for a week so may not be able to get online (it's supposed to be a phone free relaxing break!). Wishing you all lots of good wishes and I'll catch up when back xx


----------



## kk2003

Hi MissE! Glad you are doing well. Sounds like you had a long week and need a good vacation. Enjoy!

No, I haven't done any POAS again. I think the last one was just the trigger shot, as some of the symptoms of that shot were still lingering. Those have passed, so I'm going to try and hold out.

Cramping has been off and on still since Sunday (2dp5dt) to last night (4dp5dt). I haven't had any this morning, but it's early. I know it sounds crazy, but the cramping make me feel at ease. Otherwise, no symptoms. Feel like myself again after the retrieval. Still having some very mild pain where my ovaries hang out..but it has lessened. I assume it is because the ovaries are still enlarged. My doc said they will go back to normal at the end of the cycle if I'm not pregnant, and if I am it will remain for a couple more weeks. 

Trying to get a bunch of school work done so I'm caught up and possibly ahead. I'm excited I'm not in pain and exhausted like I have been the past couple weeks. What a ride this process is! 

-K


----------



## Ask4joy

Retrieval is Friday! Doc thinks she will get at least 10 mature eggs - maybe more but she said it&#8217;s really hard to tell because I have a ton of little follicles.

FX for all of us!!!


----------



## kk2003

WOW thats great! Good luck and let us know how those eggies do. :) -K


----------



## kk2003

Hey all...

Kinda worried. Just had some light brown-pink spotting. Not sure if that's irritation from progesterone or what it is. I hate the TWW. It's the worst thing ever!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:
-K


----------



## Ask4joy

Hey K - try not too worry too much (easier said than done)! It could be a lot of things - as long as you aren&#8217;t having full flow you are still in!! Sending positive vibes!


----------



## mimi4

@Ask4joy - keep my fingers and toes crossed xx


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies - ER is complete. They got 33 eggs...holy smokes! I&#8217;ll find out tomorrow how many are mature and fertilized. 

How&#8217;s everyone doing?


----------



## Nolimitxox

:shock: wowee!


----------



## Ask4joy

Just got the call...we have 22 embryos! 24 of the 33 eggs were mature and 22 fertilized normally with ICSI! I&#8217;m in shock! Couldn&#8217;t ask for a better birthday present!


----------



## kk2003

Ask-

Oh my gosh that is so awesome!!!!! (And HAPPY BIRTHDAY) That is such wonderful news!!! How are you feeling?

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
-K


----------



## Nolimitxox

Congratulations!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thank you!

I&#8217;m feeling pretty crappy to be honest. Extemely bloated and my stomach is very very sore. Nauseous on and off and got sick this afternoon. Will phone the on call doctor tomorrow if symptoms don&#8217;t improve. 

Any news from you?


----------



## mimi4

Awesome. Congrats


----------



## kk2003

Ask-
Im sorry your not feeling well. I wasn't too good for a couple days after my procedure. It was not as easy as I was hoping. I was sore for about a week. How are you feeling today?
Did a HCG blood test today, waiting on the results (hopefully later today). I'm pretty skeptical that it will be positive. Still having brown/reddish discharge since Wednesday I think, which is when the cramping stopped. Called clinic about it on Saturday, and they said it was not the progesterone and it was either AF or BFP. Sorry of my life right ? :dohh:

-K

P.S. Ask did you get heavier sedation? That can sometimes make you nauseous, pretty common after those kind of drugs. If so, you can tell them next time you have a procedure they use those meds and they may give you anti-nausea meds.


----------



## Ask4joy

FX for a positive beta, K!

I&#8217;m anxiously waiting for our day 3 embryo report...ahh the anticipation makes me feel sick! 

I don&#8217;t think it was super heavy sedation but I was definitely out and don&#8217;t remember a thing. I know they put anti-nausea meds in my IV but I probably should have had something for the next day too. Especially in combination with the Vicodin I was taking. Starting to feel better...today is the first day I&#8217;m not extremely bloated all the way up to my chest and feel like I can breathe normally!


----------



## Ask4joy

Just got the day 3 embaby update! All 22 of our embryos are &#8220;dividing beautifully&#8221; right now! She said usually about 50% are lost between day 3 and day 5/6 when they will biopsy and freeze them but seemed to indicate we could have more than 50% make it and wanted to see if we wanted to pay an extra $250/each after 8 for PGS testing. And in our case the embryologist suggests testing them all due to my Turner&#8217;s diagnosis since some will probably be affected. Then we will keep the normal ones frozen and will hopefully never have to go through stims and retrieval again!

Jumping for joy!!!


----------



## kk2003

Congrats Ask. I'm hoping they continue to grow.

I'm out...negative. This process is the worst and I feel extremely low. We are considering going again, but I have to talk with the husband. I think it tried...but didn't work out.
:nope::nope::nope:

k


----------



## Ask4joy

Oh K I am so so sorry. :hugs: This process is such a rollerercoaster. Let yourself grieve but don&#8217;t give up...it takes many couples more than 1 IVF attempt. Maybe try ICSI next time to improve fertilization rate? You don&#8217;t have to decide right now. I&#8217;m so sorry it didn&#8217;t work out this time.


----------



## kk2003

Thanks!

Yeah we are going to do ICSI since we had such a low fert rate. I may see if they want to put more than one in as well. I'll leave it up to the docs to decide that...i'm kinda game for anything.

This process is a rollercoaster AND expensive. I was saving for a long time for something...guess this was it! LOL :wacko::wacko:

I had a good cry and now i'm better. The process is not too bad and I don't have too many crazy assignments due in the next 3 weeks. I think we are going to jump in and try for October. :thumbup: I have a good feeling the fertilization will be better, and I am thankful I know the process and I feel way less anxious about it. 
This process makes me more confident that I can handle things I thought I couldn't. It's a good feeling. 
-K
P.S. Keep me updated. Let me know if you want to and I can continue on this thread for when you transfer. Either way...:) It's nice to have partners in IVF! :hugs:


----------



## Ask4joy

So glad you are charging ahead! We had great fertilization with ICSI (91%)! We are doing PGS so it is a requirement so that the embryo isn&#8217;t contaminated by other sperm&#8217;s DNA.

It sure is expensive...and the expenses just keep adding up! Glad you have money saved to help. 

And it&#8217;s all totally worth it to make your dreams come true!

I&#8217;ll keep you updated! Keep me posted too!!


----------



## kk2003

Ask-
Any updates??


----------



## Ask4joy

Update is tomorrow...is it tomorrow yet?! I&#8217;ll let you know the results!


----------



## Ask4joy

Update: 16 embryos made it to blasts and were biopsied and frozen today! Hoping for good PGS results!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Awesome!!! Hoping for at least 5 normal amazing embryos!!! I'm sure you'll get more :) 5 just seemed nice hahahaha. 

We got 2 eggs yesterday and both fertilized. We will know more this weekend!


----------



## Ask4joy

I would be thrilled with 5! :)

Hoping your 2 make it all the way!!


----------



## TeacherJaimee

I started Gonal and Menopur 225iu this month, and am on day 10. Unfortunately I only had one follicle grow significantly and produce 1 egg, and they changed my IVF cycle to an IUI for this week :( I have DOR and need to hear some success stories! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## kk2003

Ask and Nolimit-
Wow congrats ladies! That sounds great!

I 'm still in the beginning of the next cycle, everything on track. I think retrieval will be sometime next week (tuesday/wednesday).
-K


----------



## kk2003

Sorry to hear that!! What is their plan for next time for you? Different drugs? -K


----------



## Ask4joy

Wow K that came up fast!! Hoping for great numbers for you with ICSI in the mix this time! Are you on the same protocol otherwise? 

Jamiee - very sorry your IVF cycle was converted to an iui. Will they up your meds or change your protcool next time? I think nolimit is dealing with DOR and is banking embryos through several IVF cycles so you might want to connect with her! Good luck!


----------



## kk2003

Hi Ask,

Almost the same protocol. They added Menopur this time, and I have to say that stuff burns going in. Otherwise, everything is the same. I go in again on Thursday for another spot check. I am feeling much more relaxed this time since there is almost no unknowns ahead. I hope ICSI will yield better results! :thumbup: At this point, anything better than the last one I will be okay with!! How long until you find out about the genetic testing? Are you feeling better now after the ER?
-K


----------



## MissEvers

Hi ladies. Sorry I have been absent. I got back from my holiday/vacation on Sunday and have had a whirlwind of a few days. 

Ask and Nolimit congrats! What's the latest updates with you two?
K I'm sorry to hear things didn't go as planned, but thrilled to hear that your doing well with the treatment this way roond(minus menopur - that stuff stings). 

I had bleeding over the weekend and went for a scan today. Baby bean is now 6+5 with a strong heart beat! 

Jaaime - I only had one egg and I am fortunate to say he is now growing away nicely x


----------



## Ask4joy

K - sorry the Menopur stings but hope it&#8217;s helping! 

MissE - yay that&#8217;s great that baby is doing well and the bleeding was nothing to worry about.

I&#8217;ll get the PGS results back sometime next week - eeek.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Both my embryos arrested.


----------



## kk2003

Nolimit,

Oh no that is so terrible!!! I am so so sorry. :cry::cry::cry:Man...this IVF stuff is seriously such a crap fest sometimes. :nope::nope:

Ask,
Wow that take a while! I haven't looked into it, so it is interesting to hear about. Yes menopur kinda sucks...and its such a large fluid amount! Normally subcu injections are way less mls. Oh well. Honestly, the shots don't bother me really at all this time. It is like night and day. I have to say the worst part is waiting for the egg updates. I hate that week. 

MissEvers-So exciting you got to hear the heart beat! That is really neat. Glad all is well so far for you! :happydance:

-K


----------



## Ask4joy

So very sorry, nolimit. That is so upsetting I&#8217;m sure. Glad you are still going ahead with your FET with your frostie. Hoping for the best!!


----------



## MissEvers

Oh Nolimit. I am so sorry to hear this. I have everything crossed for your frostie xx

Ask - Looking forward to the results next week. Hope your feeling well otherwise. 

K - When is your next scan / Estimated retrieval date?


----------



## mnelson815

Hi Everyone,

Hoping to join in on this thread as my original one from my fresh round has died down a bit. I had my retrieval in July but got OHSS. I am going for my FET tomorrow morning. I am so nervous, so love reading everyone else's stories.

Sorry again nolimit :( But at least you still have one miracle blast on ice that can hopefully be your take home baby <3


----------



## kk2003

Welcome mnelson! Good luck on your FET!! Keep us updated how you feel, etc. 

MissE-Going in tomorrow AM for another spot check. If the dates are similar to last month, ER will be around Monday-Wenesday timeframe next week (i'm day 9 tomorrow). Any day works, as I am trying to get all my school work done before that!

I am super excited I am not as tired this round. I got a bunch done today and some the last couple of days. I was super productive over the weekend too! Its like a breath of fresh air!! I'm not sure if that feeling of tired will come, or maybe last time I was just super stressed about the process. (I'm thinking it was the second....:dohh::dohh:) I am much more relaxed and I'm ready for any possibility (i think!). 

Nolimit-How are you feeling and when are you transferring your frostie?

Hope you all had a fantastic Wednesday! -K


----------



## kk2003

Appointment went well today. Awaiting a call back for labs and f/u appt. Eggs are much bigger than last time on day 9. Last time it was about 8mm, today was between 11-15mm. Big difference! I may have the ER sooner than I was expecting. Need to get on those 2 papers I need to write!!! :comp::comp: 

I don't know about your clinic, but mine is pretty quite and no one talks, however today in the lab I was able to strike up a quick convo with someone else doing IVF. We only talked for about 2 minutes before they called my name for labs, but it was so refreshing talking to someone in the process. I think that's why I enjoy these threads. It's so difficult to connect with others who are going through the same thing. I hope to run into her again. Thanks ladies for being my IVF buddies! :hugs:

-KK


----------



## Ask4joy

K - Glad the u/s went well today and those eggies are looking good! Excited for you! Are they able to tell you a ballpark of how many they think they&#8217;ll get?

Welcome mnelson! Hoping you are PUPO now! :)


----------



## kk2003

Ask-

No idea but it's probably over 15, more to the 20 range. They only count the biggest ones and kind of go from there. I think tomorrow I will have a better idea. :) Looking forward to getting these shots done and moving on to the next step. (But not looking forward to a couple days of pain! Blah.)

:) 
How is everyone else doing?

-K


----------



## kk2003

Hey ladies,

So fun (or not fun) twist, my estradiol level is over their threshold so I will not be triggering with ovidrel tonight (ER tuesday). Instead they will give me lupron. Anyone have experience with this? I have read a little about it, but it seems they are covering their bases. Going in for more labs (oh joy) in the morning and they will follow me closely. Worst case is freezing the eggs and wait another cycle for FET. Please give us a little prayer if you can so everything goes well. Thank you ladies
-K


----------



## Nolimitxox

I'm hoping this cycle gives you many healthy embryos! Lupron is so you don't get OHSS. If they give you hcg you will for sure get it. No worries though lupron will be just fine!


----------



## kk2003

Nolimit,
Thanks for your response and encouragement! I think I jinxed it--told my lab lady and the clinic thanks for the good times but I wouldn't be back for a couple weeks. Just kidding! Coming in first thing tomorrow LOL! I'm actually feeling pretty good about this cycle, despite my feeling of EXTREME tiredness and general feeling of "i don't give a crap there are dirty dishes in the sink". Thats what DH is for right? 
How are you doing?
-K


----------



## mnelson815

Ask - Definitely PUPO and loving it <3

kk - Good luck with retrieval!! Can't wait to see how many you get!


----------



## Ask4joy

K - I triggered with Lupron because my estradiol was very high and it went great!

Just found out my transfer date is December 4th. Just got really nervous!


----------



## mnelson815

Ask that is so exciting!! Almost a month away!!
Can't wait for you to see how it all goes :)


----------



## kk2003

Ask- Thats so great! That is coming up soon!

ER went well today! They got 12 eggs, so I'm super happy with that. I feel so much better after the procedure too. Less pain and feeling just great. Last time I was kinda out of it and not feeling great, but this time is like a 180. I'll keep you all updated! :)

K


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats on the successful ER, K! Hoping for great fertilization news! FX for you!


----------



## kk2003

10 eggs fertilized!!!! 

I'm so stoked right now! :) Thank God for a win! :cloud9::happydance::cloud9:

Hope you ladies are having a great Wednesday!

-KK


----------



## Ask4joy

Yay!!! :dance: Sooo happy for you! Great fertilization rate! When will you get your next update?


----------



## kk2003

Friday morning hopefully! :) :)


----------



## Nolimitxox

Amazing news, friend!


----------



## MissEvers

Hey ladies. Hope your all well. 
Great to hear about your transfer date Ask! So excited for you!

K what a great fertilisation result! So pleased for you! 

I'm back on a night toatation so limited access. But good luck to all. Xx


----------



## kk2003

Hey ladies! 

All 10 eggs are doing well, all but one 8 cell (7 cell) and all grade 3/2. We are over the moon excited! :happydance::happydance:Hope all is well!
-K


----------



## MissEvers

This is fantastic news K xx


----------



## Ask4joy

Great news K!


----------



## kk2003

Transfer went well today! Tx 1- top grade blast. 3 frozen and 6 more awaiting possible freeze tomorrow. This tx was night and day from last month, very smooth and easy. Now the count down begins again! :coffee::happydance:

K


----------



## Ask4joy

Hooray! Congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## kk2003

Thanks Ask! Just found out 6 total embryos on ice! Totally excited! :)


----------



## Ask4joy

That is wonderful!!! Hopefully you&#8217;ll never have to go through stims and retrieval again!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Amazing news! How excited are you? I hope this is it!


----------



## kk2003

Ladies,
I feel as though I finally got a little break in this process. This is the closest I have felt to a success ever and I'm happy with it! Thanks for your support. How are y'all doing?
K


----------



## MissEvers

This is amazing news K. So excited for you. Wishing you all the very best! 
I've had 2 u/s now and seen beans heartbeat twice. Currently 9+3. I Know I should probably move on to another page now... but like to see how you girls are doing x


----------



## kk2003

MissEvers,
I am so happy for you friend! Your ultrasound pic is so so neat! :) :)


----------



## MissEvers

Hey girls, all is a little quiet in here! 

How is everyone doing? 

K how's the 2ww? Any news x


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi MissE! I&#8217;m on day 5 of Lupron and stop birth control today. When AF shows I&#8217;m officially in my FET cycle - yay! How are you doing?

Hoping for good news, K!


----------



## MissEvers

Wooohoo Ask. Any rough ideas on when that will be? How exciting for you. I have everything crossed for a sticky bean. 

Xx


----------



## kk2003

Ask-Sounds like things are going great for you. Good luck and keep us updated. 

So great news ladies! HCG came back 50.1 today! I can't believe it, but I'm pregnant! F/u labs on friday, but I'm excited either which way it goes. We didn't know if I could be pregnant, and even that little 50 is the most hope I have gotten in a long long time. So stoked!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ask4joy

Ahhhh congratulations K! Soooo happy for you!

My transfer is set for December 4th - less than a month away! We are transferring our top grade PGS normal embryo - it&#8217;s a girl! :)


----------



## kk2003

Ask-
Wow that's so crazy how they can know it's a little girl! That is so exciting. That is so soon!!! Can't wait for you. Hopefully a little christmas gift for your guys! 
-K


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks K! It is crazy we already know the gender of our 5 normal embryos (actually we know the gender of all 16 that were tested). Since the PGS testing looks at all 23 pairs of chromosomes to make sure there are no abnormalities, we know which are XX and XY. Science is pretty cool!


----------



## Nolimitxox

50 is a great first beta! Looking forward to follow ups!


----------



## kk2003

2nd beta is 168! Hot dog! Progesterone is still 9 though:dohh: ( 9 last time too) so i will probably have to get those IM Progesterone oil shots. FUN! (Not!) Honestly I don't care at this point. :dance::headspin::happydance:


----------



## Ask4joy

Woohoo! That is fabulous! I have to do those shots starting in 3 weeks. The needles are huge but I&#8217;m told they don&#8217;t hurt. I&#8217;m surprised it&#8217;s not standard protocol with a fresh transfer after stims at your clinic.


----------



## kk2003

Thanks for both your comments! 

Is it standard at your clinic for fresh? I know little about this process. I assume my progesterone is normal on a "normal" cycle without IVF, but I imagine with all the drugs it gets wonky.


----------



## Ask4joy

Yes it&#8217;s standard protocol at my clinic with both fresh and FET cycles because the stims mess up your own progesterone. My friend did a fresh transfer at the same clinic and also had to do PIO shots through the first trimester. I know in Canada the suppositories are used more frequently. Is that what you&#8217;ve been on?


----------



## kk2003

Yeah I have been doing endometrin 100mg x3 daily. Kinda annoying but thats ok. I'm actually ok switching since endometrin is messy. Have you done the shots before?


----------



## Ask4joy

I haven&#8217;t done them - kinda nervous but, whatever it takes!


----------



## kk2003

exactly! I totally agree!


----------



## Asryellah

Congratulations ladies !! So happy to hear about the success in here <3


----------



## kk2003

How are you doing??!


----------



## MissEvers

Congratulations K! How amazing so excited for you. Sorry to hear about the jabs. I had cyclogest which was ok. Just 10 weeks of messiness!

How's things with you Ask? Are you still looking at 4 Dec for FET? Xx


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi MissE! Still on track for Dec. 4th. Increasing Estrace dose tonight. Next scan is November 28th - hopefully my lining is behaving!


----------



## kk2003

MissEvers,

The shots aren't too bad!! I actually prefer them to the suppositories. If I use a really hot heat pad after, the pain is minimal. 

How is everything going for you?

K


----------

